# What do Yall Think



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2017)

about the dogs 2017 schedule?  App St at home and Notre Dame in south bend the following week. Followed by samford and miss st at home. Will the dogs be 4-0 heading into Neyland?  If so, elfiiiiiii and slayer might just be right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> about the dogs 2017 schedule?  App St at home and Notre Dame in south bend the following week. Followed by samford and miss st at home. Will the dogs be 4-0 heading into Neyland?  If so, elfiiiiiii and slayer might just be right.



I don't know... That opener with App State has me scared after listening to Bucky and how they'll have a year to get ready for us..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't know... That opener with App State has me scared after listening to Bucky and how they'll have a year to get ready for us..



You saw how they slaughtered Miami after almost upsetting the mighty Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

We better be ready for anybody we play. We were not prepared several times last year.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2017)

Noder dame and Ms St could be problems.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2017)

Going into this year for me is just like last year. I have no idea. This team had no identity last year. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## lampern (Feb 27, 2017)

Good luck against Samford.

UGA will need it!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2017)

6, you need to be worried about bammer, after all, Kiffin says that your coach is ruining the SEC.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 28, 2017)

I love my Dawgs, but y'all know I am NOT a homer! I call it like I see it, and right now, I just don't feel very confident in our ability to move the ball, or with our play calling. I can see us getting beat by App State, maybe beating Notre Dame, then getting beat by Miss State. Yup, I ain't sold on this Dawg team just yet. But hey, I feel good about our chances on April 22, and October 21, though.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 28, 2017)

The big issue with this DAWG team to me is......YEP, its Chaney, this so call coach sucks! I hope he proves me wrong but I just don't see that......


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2017)

See my sig line...... oh wait that was Lil buckies prediction for UT last year....... sorry carry on.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I love my Dawgs, but y'all know I am NOT a homer! I call it like I see it, and right now, I just don't feel very confident in our ability to move the ball, or with our play calling. I can see us getting beat by App State, maybe beating Notre Dame, then getting beat by Miss State. Yup, I ain't sold on this Dawg team just yet. But hey, I feel good about our chances on April 22, and October 21, though.



Our D will show marked improvement this year. The big question is the offense. If Eason has grown up some, he gets some blocking and the receivers can get open it could be a good year. Emphasis on "IF" and "COULD".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> See my sig line...... oh wait that was Lil buckies prediction for UT last year....... sorry carry on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Noder dame and Ms St could be problems.



can we have odr back for that week


----------



## GA native (Mar 2, 2017)

The Dawgs will go 10-3, and finish 2nd in the East. We will win the Participation Bowl.

I'll reserve judgement on Chaney for now. Richt, Bobo, and Shottenheimer left Chaney with nothing but running backs and one wide receiver. If the O-line improves, and gives Eason time to throw, and RB's room to run, we'll tear it up next season. Chaney had a short playlist last season because of a rookie QB, and a lousy O-line. And who was that lousy kicker, Ham?:

Defense carried the load last season, and will get even better this season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

GA native said:


> The Dawgs will go 10-3, and finish 2nd in the East.



Behind who?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Behind who?



gators?  

go dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> can we have odr back for that week



In a word? No.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> In a word? No.



You can take that week off and let me be in charge the week we play State.. It will be fun around here..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can take that week off and let me be in charge the week we play State.. It will be fun around here..



If we did that you would have to agree to clean up your own mess 100% afterwards to our satisfaction or be banned permanently.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> If we did that you would have to agree to clean up your own mess 100% afterwards to our satisfaction or be banned permanently.



Now that's asking a lot!!! 

You can keep the job cause I'm not sure I could hit a 60% cleanup.. It would be like an oil spill that would have lingering effects..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now that's asking a lot!!!
> 
> You can keep the job cause I'm not sure I could hit a 60% cleanup.. It would be like an oil spill that would have lingering effects..



Fair is fair - you leave it like you found it.

Forget the dish rag and the Teflon pad. I'm certain you would need a 55 gal drum of New and Improved Dawn dish soap and several stout wire brushes and even then you would probably run out of time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Fair is fair - you leave it like you found it.
> 
> Forget the dish rag and the Teflon pad. I'm certain you would need a 55 gal drum of New and Improved Dawn dish soap and several stout wire brushes and even then you would probably run out of time.



You forgot a pressure washer and possibly a steam cleaner.. 

Not to mention I wouldn't want to burn a week of vacation to just clean up a mess.. I'm better at delegating..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot a pressure washer and possibly a steam cleaner..
> 
> Not to mention I wouldn't want to burn a week of vacation to just clean up a mess.. I'm better at delegating..



You wouldn't have a week. You would have to Monday morning following the game. It was clean when we left it on Friday. It better be clean when we open for bidness Monday morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You wouldn't have a week. You would have to Monday morning following the game. It was clean when we left it on Friday. It better be clean when we open for bidness Monday morning.



i will. do it elfiiiii.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You wouldn't have a week. You would have to Monday morning following the game. It was clean when we left it on Friday. It better be clean when we open for bidness Monday morning.



I would have better luck selling ice to an Eskimo!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i will. do it elfiiiii.



And while you are there, clean up my record..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And while you are there, clean up my record..



yep, and gonna purge some vols too.   thanks elfiiiiiii.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yep, and gonna purge some vols too.   thanks elfiiiiiii.



Best news I've heard all day!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Best news I've heard all day!!



elfiiiiiis great. gonna be awesome having ODR back for that game.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiiiiis great. gonna be awesome having ODR back for that game.



Get with the program thug.


----------

